# Replace default apache22 with worker-mpm



## frabron (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I had the default www/apache22 running, but decided to switch to www/apache22-worker-mpm. No sooner said than done I did `portmaster www/apache22-worker-mpm` and everything went smooth:

```
httpd -V
Server version: Apache/2.2.25 (FreeBSD)
Server built:   Jul 12 2013 08:29:13
...
Server MPM:     Worker
...
```

But (there's always a but, isn't there) now I have both versions installed as it seems:

```
# pkg_version -v | grep apache
apache22-2.2.24                     <   needs updating (port has 2.2.25)
apache22-worker-mpm-2.2.25          =   up-to-date with port
```

And removing apache22-2.2.24 is harder than I thought:

```
# portmaster -e apache22-2.2.24
===>>> Warning: Ports with dependencies on apache22-2.2.24:
-> Long list of stuff
```
How do I deal with that now? Can I do a `pkg_delete -f apache22-2.2.24` and rebuild everything that depends on it? What's the best approach for that now?

EDIT:
I guess that's not the correct forum for that kind of question, but *A*pache tricked me into posting here. I am sorry for that. Maybe a mod can move my question to the appropriate place. Thanks Frank


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2013)

Try `portmaster -o www/apache22-worker-mpm apache22`. That should replace apache22 with apache22-worker-mpm.


----------



## frabron (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, that did the trick!


----------

